# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  MIRAKURU Pharmaceuticals

## Cupid

Anyone heard of them?

Ive been told by some friends who have used that they are pretty amazing. I don't really trust their judgement though.

----------


## alphaphenomenon

Here is my quick Review...

Fantastic Customer Service...
Professional Packaging.........
Ripping Fast Shipping....56hrs....... I ordered everything at 7am on the 10th... arrived Jan 12 at 3pm East Coast USA. UNBELIEVABLE

Ordered...
Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolvadex ) 25mg capsules
Oxandrolone (Anavar ) 25mg capsules
Methandrostanolone (Dianabol ) 25mg capsules
Trenbolone Acetate 100ml/mg
Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml
Clomiphene Citrate (Clomid) 50mg

Everything looks fantastic.. Professional Packaging

Happy to Give a Follow Up in 12-16 weeks...

----------


## karatehottie

Any update on their product? I ordered from them a few weeks ago and have been taking the recommended dose, but have seen no changes. I was worried I received a counterfeit product...any thoughts?














> Here is my quick Review...
> 
> Fantastic Customer Service...
> Professional Packaging.........
> Ripping Fast Shipping....56hrs....... I ordered everything at 7am on the 10th... arrived Jan 12 at 3pm East Coast USA. UNBELIEVABLE
> 
> Ordered...
> Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolvadex ) 25mg capsules
> Oxandrolone (Anavar ) 25mg capsules
> ...

----------


## Good2Joe

> Any update on their product? I ordered from them a few weeks ago and have been taking the recommended dose, but have seen no changes. I was worried I received a counterfeit product...any thoughts?


What did you order? Test won't start working until week 4 or more.

----------


## redz

Also what is the recommended dosage?

----------


## bigfish1993

update?

----------


## karatehottie

It will be 4 weeks this weekend since I started taking it. Primobolan orals..I've used it before a few years ago and had absolutely amazing results. This time, it doesn't seem to be working as well. Different packaging and different pills...made me wonder if it was real deal or not.





> What did you order? Test won't start working until week 4 or more.

----------


## beardog2000

I am on week 1 of mirakuru pharmaceuticals: 

Test cyp: 500mg/wk
Eq: 400mg/ wk
Arimidex : 1g/ every other day

I am a little unsure about this due to not being able to find reviews expcept from a few people that say they have used it. I will keep posted on cycle. It does have batch number and exp date. If anyone knows link to other info on this UGL I would appreciate the share.

Thanks

----------


## Cpeppertooth

> I am on week 1 of mirakuru pharmaceuticals: 
> 
> Test cyp: 500mg/wk
> Eq: 400mg/ wk
> Arimidex : 1g/ every other day
> 
> I am a little unsure about this due to not being able to find reviews expcept from a few people that say they have used it. I will keep posted on cycle. It does have batch number and exp date. If anyone knows link to other info on this UGL I would appreciate the share.
> 
> Thanks


 I used the mirakuru anavar and had great results. tested it as well...
will try his testc next

----------


## Cpeppertooth

But he has some annoying vacation days all the time when I try to order. He should fix that, almost went to the new IP out of india. anyone had any luck with them

----------


## Tbi

> I am on week 1 of mirakuru pharmaceuticals: 
> 
> Test cyp: 500mg/wk
> Eq: 400mg/ wk
> Arimidex : 1g/ every other day
> 
> I am a little unsure about this due to not being able to find reviews expcept from a few people that say they have used it. I will keep posted on cycle. It does have batch number and exp date. If anyone knows link to other info on this UGL I would appreciate the share.
> 
> Thanks


Got any updates?

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Why not use any more known reputable source ? I see a ton of ugl that barely have any reviews

----------


## Tbi

Well they have thousands of positive reviews from where it's sourced. Ive found when someone has that many positive reviews they are legit products. But you just can't know 100% from that. I did find one thread on a board where someone did some at home test on Anavar from them and it came up as Anavar. All of my older sources dried up/disappeared over the years.

Either way I'll know for sure soon. Getting some blood work done.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Well they have thousands of positive reviews from where it's sourced. Ive found when someone has that many positive reviews they are legit products. But you just can't know 100% from that. I did find one thread on a board where someone did some at home test on Anavar from them and it came up as Anavar. All of my older sources dried up/disappeared over the years.
> 
> Either way I'll know for sure soon. Getting some blood work done.


Bloods will give you a somewhat idea if it’s legit or not

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

There is barely any info on most forums about this lab. Or google period and I do good research.

----------


## Tbi

I ordered some Viagra as well which I tested out and it's good. That's a good sign an increases the likelihood the test and teen are good too.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

This thread was started about 10 months ago.
But after a quick search, I found a solid review
Mirakuru | DC Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Aparently it gives people SUPERHUMAN strength.... crazy.... You should have seen Slade Wilson... Man was a beast

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> This thread was started about 10 months ago.
> But after a quick search, I found a solid review
> Mirakuru | DC Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia
> Aparently it gives people SUPERHUMAN strength.... crazy.... You should have seen Slade Wilson... Man was a beast



Hahaha you are too much bro

----------


## Tbi

Quick update, haven't gotten the labs yet, probably this weekend if it's open. Im not sure if I want to get a regular total testosterone and free test or the more expensive LC/MS assay(which gives specific test levels above 1,500 ng/dl.)the regular test would be sufficient to see if its working as above 1,500 ng/dl is certainly above my natural levels. However starting to get some sides consistent with what I usually get, increased acne, more wood, and blood pressure a bit elevated.

----------


## Tbi

Ordered the labs, just got to find the time to get the blood drawn now.

----------


## FeatherGrain

results??

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> results??


Refer to The Flash, season 2

----------


## FeatherGrain

lol what do you mean? Does anyone have any experience with this lab?

----------

